# kwatcher & Plex



## Grimm Spector (Feb 1, 2019)

Hello, I'm running FreeNAS with a Plex server running on it, and I've run into an issue where in some of my libraries it finds new titles, but then seems to remove them from the library, and stay at a static numbero f titles in that library despite there being more. For instance one library does this for some reason at 20. There are no settings in Plex for this, and someone on the Plex forums advised me that it may be something in FreeBSD called 'kwatcher', and that I need to find some table parameter to change to stop it from limiting the number of directories retrieved or somesuch. They weren't overly clear, but I'm hoping someone on here is knowledgeable enough to help as searching up kwatcher hasn't gotten me anywhere. Thanks in advance!


----------



## SirDice (Feb 1, 2019)

Grimm Spector said:


> I'm running FreeNAS


PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives



Grimm Spector said:


> There are no settings in Plex for this, and someone on the Plex forums advised me that it may be something in FreeBSD called 'kwatcher',


They're probably referring to kqueue(2)/kevent(2). 



Grimm Spector said:


> and that I need to find some table parameter to change to stop it from limiting the number of directories retrieved or somesuch.


If you haven't changed any parameters yourself then this shouldn't be an issue. I have Plex running on a bog standard FreeBSD install (no tuning) and my library contains a few hundred files. Works just fine with the default settings.


----------



## Grimm Spector (Feb 1, 2019)

SirDice said:


> PC-BSD, FreeNAS, XigmaNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives
> 
> 
> They're probably referring to kqueue(2)/kevent(2).
> ...



Hey SirDice, so I haven't tweaked anything like that in the server. I currently have three libraries, and two of them, the first two I had created have worked fine since the beginning. And currently I can still add as much content to those two as I like with no weirdness. It's only this third library that I've run into this, and it's stuck at 20, no more, no less, no matter what order I add things in at, and when it's purged and recreated anew the problem persists, it sees all of the titles initially in it's scan and then only shows 20 of them when it starts gathering metadata and when it's done with metadata. The extra titles don't show up searchable or anything.


----------



## bjs (Feb 1, 2019)

Grimm Spector said:


> I haven't tweaked anything like that in the server



I think SirDice was trying to tell you that you need to post over in the FreeNAS forums because they have done a lot of tweaking...

I also have PLEX up and running on top of a basic FreeBSD install with thousands of media files in multiple directories... I have never had a problem, let alone like the one you describe...


----------



## Grimm Spector (Feb 2, 2019)

bjs said:


> I think SirDice was trying to tell you that you need to post over in the FreeNAS forums because they have done a lot of tweaking...
> 
> I also have PLEX up and running on top of a basic FreeBSD install with thousands of media files in multiple directories... I have never had a problem, let alone like the one you describe...



Alright, well thanks anyways, I guess I'll ask over there and hope someone has the answer.


----------

